# Chico mog O'pry to self harm



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 26, 2020)

Sean aspie looks retarded becuase of his ogre chin

Inb4 b-but he is still good looking, thanks to his compact mid face and eye area






Overall Chico mog


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 26, 2020)

Shit thread


----------



## Effortless (Aug 26, 2020)

Daily reminder:








Type of guy that girls like...


The comic nerd: The mysterious type: The care free don't care hair: The CEO: The party guy: The conspiracy theorist: Guys in suits: The musician: The Vampire: Heavyweight Champion: The roman general: The confederate soldier: The drummer: The fuhrer: The ninja: The...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 26, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Shit thread


It's true O'pry chin is not athestic it looks unbalanced compared to the rest of his face.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## optimusprime (Aug 26, 2020)

Both are top tier. Stupid thread


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Aug 26, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> It's true O'pry chin is not athestic it looks unbalanced compared to the rest of his face.



shit response his chin is great


----------



## yunggod (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

Copes.me

Dn rd this shit thread

Opry when he reads this after fucking chicos wife in the ass : 😭😭😭😭😔


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 26, 2020)

@abmonger


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 26, 2020)

O’Pry looking at Chico’s pathetic baldceling trying not to laugh


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 26, 2020)

i wish i had opry's ratios


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 26, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Sean aspie looks retarded becuase of his ogre chin
> 
> Inb4 b-but he is still good looking, thanks to his compact mid face and eye area
> 
> ...


wym, opry's chin is one of his best features


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Aug 26, 2020)

keep fucking coping


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Ogre chin?
youre fucking stupid
tall chin is ideal and looks amazing
keep crying for opry faggot


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Sean aspie looks retarded becuase of his ogre chin
> 
> Inb4 b-but he is still good looking, thanks to his compact mid face and eye area
> 
> ...


*Thank you to @thinwhiteduke for tagging me so I can eviscerate you @nicekind-halfincel for making this shit thread

Chico is good looking but carried so fucking hard by collagen in his prime

That's why he looks like this now:

 

Meanwhile O'Pry:*
_  _

*B-b-but only primes matter!!!!

Sure, but the fact that Chico aged like shit shows his prime is overrated

True gigachads age well because of BONES. All of the good footage of Chico he is wearing makeup to amplify his collagen, which fooled everyone

And just lol at you for attacking O'Pry for one of his strongest features, the chin

It's super masculine and dimorphic for the chin to constitute almost a full third of the face like it does with O'Pry

Chico looks positively recessed in comparison

"b-b-but O'Pry is a gay alien! there are more videos and positive feedback from girls for Chico!"*




*This guy has millions of views

Does he mog O'Pry?*







*There's a reason O'Pry was the highest paid model in the world.

And he is still used as the gold standard for ratios and eye area.

In conclusion, shit thread*


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 26, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Ogre chin?
> youre fucking stupid
> tall chin is ideal and looks amazing
> keep crying for opry faggot


I have seen too many girls complaining about this type of chin and said it is ugly it looks like you have underbite. Keep coping it's an ugly feature.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Thank you to @thinwhiteduke for tagging me so I can eviscerate you @nicekind-halfincel for making this shit thread
> 
> Chico is good looking but carried so fucking hard by collagen in his prime
> 
> ...



*mirin your naiveness
nobody will read this essay*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *mirin your naiveness
> nobody will read this essay*


*i dont care tbh it just needed to be said*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Thank you to @thinwhiteduke for tagging me so I can eviscerate you @nicekind-halfincel for making this shit thread
> 
> Chico is good looking but carried so fucking hard by collagen in his prime
> 
> ...



*Indeed son*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *i dont care tbh it just needed to be said*


*chico mogs tbh
look at runways nobody talks about sean if chico is in there*


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> I have seen too many girls complaining about this type of chin and said it is ugly it looks like you have ubderbite. Keep coping it's ugly an feature.


Over for Maher then




He did the best in tinder out of every model. Must be because of his other features then


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Over for Maher then
> View attachment 622564
> 
> He did the best in tinder out of every model. Must be because of his other features then


*maybe because nobody knows who the fuck he is
jfl
they recognise chico and o pry easily*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *chico mogs tbh
> look at runways nobody talks about sean if chico is in there*





Vidyacoper said:


>


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *maybe because nobody knows who the fuck he is
> jfl
> they recognise chico and o pry easily*


Yea bro Im sure every girl knows who chico and opry are


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *chico mogs tbh
> look at runways nobody talks about sean if chico is in there*


Runways years ago

Sean still walks the runway while chico is retired 

Sean wins in the long run


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yea bro Im sure every girl knows who chico and opry are


They have 1 mil more followers you degenerate jfl
Easier to find them


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> View attachment 622571



chico mogs


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

Opry with smaller chin





Gigamogger according to @nicekind-halfincel


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Runways years ago
> 
> Sean still walks the runway while chico is retired
> 
> Sean wins in the long run


2 years ago
Woah so long


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> They have 1 mil more followers you degenerate jfl
> Easier to find them


Yea when they see opry pics they will search sean opry on instagram and find him


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> 2 years ago
> Woah so long


And? Chico is still retired because all he had was godly levels of collagen and they went away. Like a girl. 

O'pry has BONES and PHENO so he endures into his late 20s/early 30s still modelling like Gandy bhai


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 26, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Over for Maher then
> View attachment 622564
> 
> He did the best in tinder out of every model. Must be because of his other features then


He looks the most NT and cool type of guy. Also 7 to maybe 8 PSL as well but he looks very NT


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 26, 2020)

Both oldcels mogged by young blood


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Both oldcels mogged by young blood



Dn rd none mog opry


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Yea when they see opry pics they will search sean opry on instagram and find him


No
They might know him already and chico was very famous at wattpad


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> Both oldcels mogged by young blood



*mogged by strijd 
*


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 26, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Opry with smaller chin
> View attachment 622574
> View attachment 622572
> 
> Gigamogger according to @nicekind-halfincel


It order to make it work you need to change his whole face 
Chico harmony is insane


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> And? Chico is still retired because all he had was godly levels of collagen and they went away. Like a girl.
> 
> O'pry has BONES and PHENO so he endures into his late 20s/early 30s still modelling like Gandy bhai


You are retarded 
Chico could still runway lol
And we are talking a out primes here so gtfo


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 26, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


>




Mogged to oblivion


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> You are retarded
> Chico could still runway lol
> And we are talking a out primes here so gtfo


Are we talking about primes? 

Ok find me one 6 PSL+ photo of chico in the last 6 months


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Are we talking about primes?
> 
> Ok find me one 6 PSL+ photo of chico in the last 6 months


Yes we are talking about primes 
Psl is subjective you are sucking up sean o cuck hard you wont even admit it so its useless


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> No
> They might know him already and chico was very famous at wattpad


Dude I guarantee you most girls have no idea who neither of them are and if theyve ever seen them before dont remember shit.
1 million followers is very low considered the amount of girls in the world jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Aug 26, 2020)

Taylorswift said:


> Mogged to oblivion



He is so shit looking jfl saved by eye area


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Yes we are talking about primes
> Psl is subjective you are sucking up sean o cuck hard you wont even admit it so its useless


O'pry mogs chico in their respective primes as well though jfl 😹😹😹😹


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> O'pry mogs chico in their respective primes as well though jfl 😹😹😹😹


*You are very retarded and a faggot stop reying to me you live in fucking denial*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> He is so shit looking jfl saved by eye area


Dn rd


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> You are retarded
> Chico could still runway lol
> And we are talking a out primes here so gtfo





youngmaxxing said:


> Are we talking about primes?
> 
> Ok find me one 6 PSL+ photo of chico in the last 6 months





Taylorswift said:


> Mogged to oblivion



*O pry was highest paid male model for a reason 

Chico was a fan favorite, appeals to little girls with prettyboy look,

but objectively not as good looking *

*O'Pry looks like a sculpture, thats why they used him for all the high class shoots (as in the video I posted above)

Chico looks like a basic teenage forever 21 clothing model *


----------



## Taylorswift (Aug 26, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> He is so shit looking jfl saved by eye area


There is not a single flaw in his face. I legit have never seen someone so flawless both in normie and PSL terms besides him and Hernan Drago. Keep coping you delusional aspie.


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Dude I guarantee you most girls have no idea who neither of them are and if theyve ever seen them before dont remember shit.
> 1 million followers is very low considered the amount of girls in the world jfl


Chico was famous on wattpad 
In my experiment he slayed the most


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *O pry was highest paid male model for a reason
> 
> Chico was a fan favorite, appeals to little girls with prettyboy look,
> 
> ...


Exactly, Chico has 1m followers because 10 year old girls are the main users of instagram 

Chico is irrelavant now, O'pry is the paragon of modelling for 10+ years


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> He is so shit looking jfl saved by eye area


Im sorry but all it takes is a look at the comments section in every opry video to disprove this so keep fucking coping











i could keep going but im sure you get the idea


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

RecessedPrettyboy said:


> Im sorry but all it takes is a look at the comments section in every opry video to disprove this so keep fucking coping
> View attachment 622592
> View attachment 622594
> View attachment 622597
> ...


Taylor Swift herself, the gigastacy, begged and payed him money to appear in her music video because she wanted to seem like he was her bf, that afternoon he went home and fucked his terastacy gf


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Chico was famous on wattpad
> In my experiment he slayed the most


Thing is Tyler Maher looks very NT and amazing looking at the same time. Like a jock club slayer. Its not a big surprise he does the best out of everyone


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Chico was famous on wattpad
> In my experiment he slayed the most




*This guy slays too *

*But he is objectively worse looking

When people make morphs of the perfect human it always ends up resembling O'Pry the most, that's not accident 




*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *This guy slays too
> 
> But he is objectively worse looking
> 
> ...



I am thinking that O'pry is the most good looking male of all time, or at least of the last 20 years, in the entire world


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *This guy slays too
> 
> But he is objectively worse looking
> 
> ...



*you are retarded
he slayed the most out of models you cuck your point is irrelevant
show me a study when they morphed the perfect human face and it looked like o'cuck *


----------



## nvck_pilled (Aug 26, 2020)

both are mogged by my avi


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *you are retarded
> he slayed the most out of models you cuck your point is irrelevant
> show me a study when they morphed the perfect human face and it looked like o'cuck *


*I already demonstrated that "slaying" =\= best looking 

Or does the dude I attached above mog O'Pry? Just say yes so I know that you're retarded and not worth arguing with *


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *I already demonstrated that "slaying" =\= best looking
> 
> Or does the dude I attached above mog O'Pry? Just say yes so I know that you're retarded and not worth arguing with *


*You are not demonstrated shit you fucking fragile subhuman cuck horse
you demonstrated that an above average looking guy can slay
can he slay more than chico? NO
you are just quoting half of my statements because you are a low iq fucking degenerate *


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *You are not demonstrated shit you fucking fragile subhuman cuck horse
> you demonstrated that an above average looking guy can slay
> can he slay more than chico? NO
> you are just quoting half of my statements because you are a low iq fucking degenerate *


*Cope 

He doesn't just slay, he arguably slays just as much as chico 



4 million views, and there are comments saying he is the most beautiful boy they've seen *

*Just shows women don't know shit 

Chico and especially Lorenzo look recessed and deformed compared to O'Pry*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Cope
> 
> He doesn't just slay, he arguably slays just as much as chico
> 
> ...



         
*HOLY FUCK YOU ARE RETARDED AS SHIT JFL
SO WHO SHOULD DECIDE WHO IS BETTER LOOKING YOU UTTER FUCKING SUBHUMAN
YOU JUST JUMP TO IRRELEVANT POINTS YOU ARE LEGIT SUB 30 IQ 
ITS LIKE ARGUING AGAINST A BRICK WALL*


----------



## Esarhaddon (Aug 26, 2020)

opry only looks good in three or four frauded pics. he lacks bone mass


----------



## aklifaal (Aug 26, 2020)

Chico looks like an average prettyboy. There's nothing special about him. There are millions of people who mog chico

Cope some more. O'pry is a demigod. he's unmoggable.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *You are not demonstrated shit you fucking fragile subhuman cuck horse
> you demonstrated that an above average looking guy can slay
> can he slay more than chico? NO
> you are just quoting half of my statements because you are a low iq fucking degenerate *


*LISTEN HERE U UTTER SUBHUMAN

CHICO IS A BALDCEL WITH AN UGLY ROAST BEEF WIFE

HE SLAY WHEN HE WAS 17 BECAUSE OF COLLAGEN 😹😹😹

ONLY 10 YEAR OLD GIRLS AND OLD, WEIRD MEN LIKE CHICO

MEANWHILE OPRY IS FUCKING HOTTEST SUPERMODELS WITH A TERASTACY GF IN HIS FUCKING THIRTIES

CHICO POST ABOUT BLM EVERY DAY, HIS WIFE IS PROBABLY GETTING BLACKED WHILE EVERY WOMEN WHO COMES WITHIN A 10 MILE RADIOS OF OPRY IS GETTING WHITED 😹😹😹

NOW GTFO *


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *HOLY FUCK YOU ARE RETARDED AS SHIT JFL
> SO WHO SHOULD DECIDE WHO IS BETTER LOOKING YOU UTTER FUCKING SUBHUMAN
> YOU JUST JUMP TO IRRELEVANT POINTS YOU ARE LEGIT SUB 30 IQ
> ITS LIKE ARGUING AGAINST A BRICK WALL*


*"So who should decide who's better looking"

You're implying girls should with that sentence 

There are more girls fangirling over Lorenzo than O'Pry

So since girls have decided that Lorenzo is better looking, he must be better looking than O'Pry right?*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> *LISTEN HERE U UTTER SUBHUMAN
> 
> CHICO IS A BALDCEL WITH AN UGLY ROAST BEEF WIFE
> 
> ...


*dDIDNT READ YOUR MENTAL BREAKDOWN
KEEP CIRCLE JERKING SEAN O PRY HE MIGHT SPIT ON YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN 
I WOULD SMASH YOUR PEANUT HEAD AGAINST THE PAVEMENT YOU UTTER FUCKING CUCK
NONE OF YOU ACTUALLY BRING ANY POINTS WHILE HE IS BETTER LOOKING YOU ARE JUST BARKING AT ME LIKE A FUCKING DOG YOU ARE
I WOULD RAPE YOUR WHOLE MOTHER INTO SUBMISSION THAN SLAP YOUR SUBHUMAN DAD TO DEATH*


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 26, 2020)

Timothee slay them all


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *"So who should decide who's better looking"
> 
> You're implying girls should with that sentence
> 
> ...



*DO A TINDER EXPERIMENT YOU UTTER CUCK*
"*So since girls have decided that Lorenzo is better looking"*
*WHEN DID THAT HAPPENED YOU HORSE FACED FUCKING FAGGOT SUBHUMAN
YOU ARE SUB 30 IQ I CANT WITH YOU
SLIT UR WRISTS YOU UTTER FAGGOT PEAHEAD*
*YOUR BRAIN ISNT FUNCTIONING WELL DEGENERATE*


----------



## Conspiracy (Aug 26, 2020)

this debate is so retarded because its really quite simple

opry mogs everyone tbh. He has basically every desirable trait. If he dark triad maxxed he would be unstoppable.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *dDIDNT READ YOUR MENTAL BREAKDOWN
> KEEP CIRCLE JERKING SEAN O PRY HE MIGHT SPIT ON YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN
> I WOULD SMASH YOUR PEANUT HEAD AGAINST THE PAVEMENT YOU UTTER FUCKING CUCK
> NONE OF YOU ACTUALLY BRING ANY POINTS WHILE HE IS BETTER LOOKING YOU ARE JUST BARKING AT ME LIKE A FUCKING DOG YOU ARE
> I WOULD RAPE YOUR WHOLE MOTHER INTO SUBMISSION THAN SLAP YOUR SUBHUMAN DAD TO DEATH*


Dn rd


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Dn rd


=*YOU BOWED DOWN TO MY SUPERIORITY 
KEEP BARKING FOR ME CUCK
DESTROYED SUCK MY DICK FAGGOT*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *DO A TINDER EXPERIMENT YOU UTTER CUCK*
> "*So since girls have decided that Lorenzo is better looking"*
> *WHEN DID THAT HAPPENED YOU HORSE FACED FUCKING FAGGOT SUBHUMAN
> YOU ARE SUB 30 IQ I CANT WITH YOU
> ...


*Jfl 

As I fucking said before, Lorenzo got millions of views and plenty of comments saying he is the most beautiful boy they've seen 

So I'm sure he'd do well on Tinder too 

Does that mean he mogs O'Pry?

You want the reasons O'Pry mogs Chico?

Better eye area 
Better hooding 
Better, fuller, lower set eyebrows 

Lower third mogs to oblivion 
Chin mogs to oblivion 

Better coloring (has green eyes)

Side profile mog to oblivion 

in every single way we rate people on here, O'Pry mogs Chico 

Or do you disagree with the way we rate people here?*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> =*YOU BOWED DOWN TO MY SUPERIORITY
> KEEP BARKING FOR ME CUCK
> DESTROYED SUCK MY DICK FAGGOT*


*NO ITS JUST BECAUSE I COULDNT REACH THE BOLD AND 26, IM ON MOBILE AND YOUR WALL OF TEXT WAS TOO LONG

U SAY I AM BARKING FOR OPRY BUT U ARE BARKING FOR CHICO 😹 ABSOLUTELY CRINGE

KEEP BARKING ABOUT YOUR INCEST FANTASIES WHILE I DON'T READ

NOW LISTEN 

OPRY MOGS EVERY SINGLE PIECE OF CHICOS BLOODLINE

MIRIN CHICOS NORWOOD 5 AND NONEXISTENT BONES *

*U UTTER CUCK SEAN OPRY COULD CUT OFF CHICOS BLOBBY HYOID WHICH HANGS DOWN TO HIS ANKLES WITH HIS CHIN

INB4 YOU RESPOND WITH ANOTHER ESSEY 😹😹😹*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Jfl
> 
> As I fucking said before, Lorenzo got millions of views and plenty of comments saying he is the most beautiful boy they've seen
> 
> ...


*UR BRAIN IS SO RETARDED I CANT WITH YOU ANYMORE
LITERALLY ARGUING WITH MY DOG IS BETTER THAN ARGUING WITH U ROOM TEMP IQ FUCKING FAGGOT
DO AN EXPERIMENT ASK WOMEN, MEN WHO IS BETTER LOOKING DONT JUST ASSUME THINGS YOU UTTER CUCK
MUH MUH HE GETS VIEWS YOU LITERALLY CANT PROVE ONE OF YOUR POINTS YOU PEAHEAD
-CHICO TALLER
-BETTER HARMONY
-BETTER EYE AREA*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> *NO ITS JUST BECAUSE I COULDNT REACH THE BOLD AND 26, IM ON MOBILE AND YOUR WALL OF TEXT WAS TOO LONG
> 
> U SAY I AM BARKING FOR OPRY BUT U ARE BARKING FOR CHICO 😹 ABSOLUTELY CRINGE
> 
> ...


*CRINGE MAXXING AT YOUR WEAK REPLIES YOU UTTER FAGGOT
PROVE IT YOU CANT
YOU ARE JUST HAVING A MENTAL BREAKDOWN YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN DEGENERATE





SLIT YOUR WRISTS FUCKING FUCKING PEANUT HEAD
LOOK AT RUNWAYS WHEN CHICO AND O PRY ARE IN THERE
EVERYONE TALKS ABOUT CHICO NOT YOUR GAY MASTER SEAN O CUCK
KEEP SUCKING HIS DICK GAY ALIEN*


----------



## yunggod (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Chico was famous on wattpad
> In my experiment he slayed the most


wattpad is full of 12 year old girls....


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Jfl
> 
> As I fucking said before, Lorenzo got millions of views and plenty of comments saying he is the most beautiful boy they've seen
> 
> ...


*ALSO JFLMAXING AT "

Or do you disagree with the way we rate people here?* "

*NIGGA NOBODY AGREES WITH YOU EXCEPT YOUR LITTLE GAY BUDDIES
I AM FAR MORE REPUTABLE USER THAN U JFL*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

yunggod said:


> wattpad is full of 12 year old girls....


*IT WAS BACK THEN YOU FUCKING IDIOT
AND NOW THEY ARE ADULTS YOU FUCKING RETARD*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *UR BRAIN IS SO RETARDED I CANT WITH YOU ANYMORE
> LITERALLY ARGUING WITH MY DOG IS BETTER THAN ARGUING WITH U ROOM TEMP IQ FUCKING FAGGOT
> DO AN EXPERIMENT ASK WOMEN, MEN WHO IS BETTER LOOKING DONT JUST ASSUME THINGS YOU UTTER CUCK
> MUH MUH HE GETS VIEWS YOU LITERALLY CANT PROVE ONE OF YOUR POINTS YOU PEAHEAD
> ...


*"TALLER" HAHAHAHA WE RATE FACE ON THIS WEBSITE YOU FUCKING RETARDED 

"HARMONY" THAT'S A MEME SON, EXPLAIN HARMONY, NO ONE EVER HAS INB4 ITS "RATIOS" O PRY HAS GODLY RATIOS 

"EYE AREA" hahaha ALL THE BIG BOY MODELS LIKE ERIKSEN, O'Pry and Gandy have lower set eyebrows and fully hooded eyes. Chico eye area is inferior 

Who sticks out like a sore thumb?







*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *CRINGE MAXXING AT YOUR WEAK REPLIES YOU UTTER FAGGOT
> PROVE IT YOU CANT
> YOU ARE JUST HAVING A MENTAL BREAKDOWN YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN DEGENERATE
> View attachment 622652
> ...


*Cope

Keep writing esseys, I am off to fuck your whore mother and your big booty sister*


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Thank you to @thinwhiteduke for tagging me so I can eviscerate you @nicekind-halfincel for making this shit thread
> 
> Chico is good looking but carried so fucking hard by collagen in his prime
> 
> ...



Chico looks like my balding uncle now


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *This guy slays too
> 
> But he is objectively worse looking
> 
> ...



that morph pretty much combines the eye area and chin of opry with the skull width and bone size of barrett


----------



## yunggod (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *IT WAS BACK THEN YOU FUCKING IDIOT
> AND NOW THEY ARE ADULTS YOU FUCKING RETARD*


now they are adults and want to be fucked by opry, ballou not chico the balding twink faggot


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> *Cope
> 
> Keep writing esseys, I am off to fuck your whore mother and your big booty sister*


*CRINGE MAXXING AGAIN YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN
KEEP STEALING MY LINES YOU UTTER DEGENERATE PEAHEAD
YOU ARE WEAK AS SHIT I WOULD SPIT ON YOU IRL AND KICK YOUR CHEST IN FUCKING INCEL FRAGILE CUCK*


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 26, 2020)

Andreas Eriken mogs both tbh


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *"TALLER" HAHAHAHA WE RATE FACE ON THIS WEBSITE YOU FUCKING RETARDED
> 
> "HARMONY" THAT'S A MEME SON, EXPLAIN HARMONY, NO ONE EVER HAS INB4 ITS "RATIOS" O PRY HAS GODLY RATIOS
> 
> ...


"*TALLER" HAHAHAHA WE RATE FACE ON THIS WEBSITE YOU FUCKING RETARDED "*
_*HOLY FUCK YOU ARE RETARDED AS SIN
DO YOU ACTUALLY READ WHAT YOU VOMITING DOWN YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN PEAHEAD?
HEIGHT MATTERS YOU HORSE FACED FUCKING CUCKHEAD
KEEP CHERRY PICKING PICTURES I DONT HAVE GAY FOLDERS WITH CHICO AND SEAN O PRY PICS IN IT YOU CLOSETED TRANNY
MUH MUH EXPLAIN HARMONY
HE MOGS SEAN O PRY TO DEATH
BETTER RATIOS
BETTER EYE AREA NO CUCK SCLERA SHOW AND AUTISM STARE JFL
YOU ARE A FUCKING IDIOT*_


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *CRINGE MAXXING AGAIN YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN
> KEEP STEALING MY LINES YOU UTTER DEGENERATE PEAHEAD
> YOU ARE WEAK AS SHIT I WOULD SPIT ON YOU IRL AND KICK YOUR CHEST IN FUCKING INCEL FRAGILE CUCK*


*Ur collage paper 😹😹😹

Brb off to ask Chico if he would let you suck his penis irl*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> "*TALLER" HAHAHAHA WE RATE FACE ON THIS WEBSITE YOU FUCKING RETARDED "*
> _*HOLY FUCK YOU ARE RETARDED AS SIN
> DO YOU ACTUALLY READ WHAT YOU VOMITING DOWN YOU FUCKING SUBHUMAN PEAHEAD?
> HEIGHT MATTERS YOU HORSE FACED FUCKING CUCKHEAD
> ...


*"HEIGHT MATTERS" YEAH NO FUCKING SHIT IT MATTERS IRL BUT WE'RE ANALYZING FACE GOD YOU'RE SO FUCKING DUMB

SCLERAL SHOW - WHERE THE FUCK IS THE SCLERAL SHOW?




better ratios - what fucking ratios? O pry has more compact midface, better FWHR, WAY better chin to philtrum ratio 

YOU KEEP FUCKING CALLING EVERYONE STUPID AS I DISMANTLE YOUR POINTS ONE BY ONE 


AHAHAHAHA*


----------



## Conspiracy (Aug 26, 2020)

*grabs popcorn*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *"HEIGHT MATTERS" YEAH NO FUCKING SHIT IT MATTERS IRL BUT WE'RE ANALYZING FACE GOD YOU'RE SO FUCKING DUMB
> 
> SCLERAL SHOW - WHERE THE FUCK IS THE SCLERAL SHOW?
> View attachment 622676
> ...


*"we" ARE NOT ONLY ANALYZING FACE YOU FUCKING IDIOT
WE COUNT HEIGHT TOO U UTTER SUBHUMAN YOU ARE JUST A NEWCEL NOBODY 
OVERVIEWS FOR YOU RETARDATION:
"MORE INSTA FOLLOWERS MEAN THAT YOU CAN SLAY MORE      "
"WE DONT COUNT HEIGHT IN THIS FORUM      "
"EVERY ONE AGREES THAT SEAN O PRY IS BETTER LOOKING      " (THATS WHY YOU ARE UNDER A THREAD WHICH STATES THE INVERTED JFLL)
IM MIRIN YOUR AUTISM SON
YOU DIDNT EVEN DESTROY ONE POINT OF MINE
WOMEN THINK CHICO IS BETTER LOOKING, USERS THINK CHICO IS BETTER LOOKING*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

*OK @goat2x YOU UTTER SUBHUAMN UR ESSAY WAS TOO LONG THAT I COULDNT REACH BOLD + 26 SO IM DOING THIS INSTEAD

KEEP BARKING FOR CHICO WHEN HE LOUNGES ON HIS RETIREMENT MONEY FROM RETARDS LIKE U STARING AT 12 YEAR OLD GIRLS ASSES ON EPSTEIN ISLAND *


*MEANWHILE CHICO IS BALDING WHILE U BARK FOR HIM ON INTERNET FORUM LOOKSMAX.ME

YOU ARE INDEED @Copemaxxing SON

OPRY MOGS CHICO IN EVERY FACIAL DEPARTMENT FOR A THOUSAND MILES

MEANWILE CHICO AT 3.5 PSL BE LIKE  

NOW GO WRITE ANOTHER ESSAY U COPER 😹😹😹*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *"HEIGHT MATTERS" YEAH NO FUCKING SHIT IT MATTERS IRL BUT WE'RE ANALYZING FACE GOD YOU'RE SO FUCKING DUMB
> 
> SCLERAL SHOW - WHERE THE FUCK IS THE SCLERAL SHOW?
> View attachment 622676
> ...


*"guys i destroyed his points idk how but i destroyed it tbh"
sean o cuck has sclera show and autism stare keep sucking his dick chico mogs*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

*AS YET ANOTHER NALE IN THE COFFIN, CHICO IS A NONCE, WITH NONCE PHENO 😹😹😹😹*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> *OK @goat2x YOU UTTER SUBHUAMN UR ESSAY WAS TOO LONG THAT I COULDNT REACH BOLD + 26 SO IM DOING THIS INSTEAD
> 
> KEEP BARKING FOR CHICO WHEN HE LOUNGES ON HIS RETIREMENT MONEY FROM RETARDS LIKE U STARING AT 12 YEAR OLD GIRLS ASSES ON EPSTEIN ISLAND *
> 
> ...


*didnt read shit out of your mental breakdown
you were just scared like a puppy 10 minutes ago you fragile fucking cuck
did u gather strenght bc of your gay buddy?
i would gape your mothers asshole irl to oblivion then i would slap her for shitting a son like you to reality 



*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *didnt read shit out of your mental breakdown
> you were just scared like a puppy 10 minutes ago you fragile fucking cuck
> did u gather strenght bc of your gay buddy?
> i would gape your mothers asshole irl to oblivion then i would slap her for shitting a son like you to reality
> ...


Bro where'd you get that photo of me with your mom 😩🤔


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *"we" ARE NOT ONLY ANALYZING FACE YOU FUCKING IDIOT
> WE COUNT HEIGHT TOO U UTTER SUBHUMAN YOU ARE JUST A NEWCEL NOBODY
> OVERVIEWS FOR YOU RETARDATION:
> "MORE INSTA FOLLOWERS MEAN THAT YOU CAN SLAY MORE      "
> ...


*"We don't count height on this forum" YEAH WE LITERALLY FUCKING DON'T FOR PSL 

IF YOU WANT TO CALCULATE SMV OF COURSE YOU ADD HEIGHT YOU FUCKING NEANDERTHAL 

"EVERYONE AGREES SEAN O PRY IS BETTER LOOKING" I DIDN'T FUCKING SAY THAT, YOU'RE LITERALLY PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH JESUS CHRIST 

IN ORDER TO EVEN DEBATE WITH ME YOU NEED TO MISQUOTE ME 

MEANWHILE YOU SAY CHICO HAS BETTER RATIOS 

I GIVE RATIOS THAT O PRY HAS THAT ARE BETTER *

*YOU SAY O PRY HAS SCLERAL SHOW 

I SHOW YOU THAT HE DOESN'T 

JUST GIVE UP, THIS IS PATHETIC, YOU HAVE TK RESORT TO STRAWMANNING TO EVEN CONTINUE TO DEBATE JFL *


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> Bro where'd you get that photo of me with your mom 😩🤔


*YESTERDAY WHEN I WENT TO YOUR PATHETIC FUCKING HOUSE AND I RAPED YOUR HOE MOTHER TO SUBMISSION YOU FUCKING CUCK*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *YESTERDAY WHEN I WENT TO YOUR PATHETIC FUCKING HOUSE AND I RAPED YOUR HOE MOTHER TO SUBMISSION YOU FUCKING CUCK*


can u read 🙂


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *"We don't count height on this forum" YEAH WE LITERALLY FUCKING DON'T FOR PSL
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO CALCULATE SMV OF COURSE YOU ADD HEIGHT YOU FUCKING NEANDERTHAL
> 
> ...


*YOU ARE STRAWMANNING HARD JFL
WHO SAID THAT WE TALK ABOUT PSL ONLY YOU FUCKING APE SUBHUMAN
CHICO MOGS ALL AROUND
BETTER HEIGHT
BETTER EYE AREA
BETTER NOSE
GIRLS LOVE HIM MORE
SEAN O CUCK lower EYELIDS ARE DROOPING LIKE YOUR MOTHERS PUSSY AFTER I RAPED HER TILL ORGASM YOU FUCKING CUCK




*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> can u read 🙂


*NO I CANT 
I TOLD YOU ALREADY IM CRINGE MAXXING AT YOUR REPLIES I DONT EVEN READ THEM THEY ARE PATHETIC *


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *NO I CANT
> I TOLD YOU ALREADY IM CRINGE MAXXING AT YOUR REPLIES I DONT EVEN READ THEM THEY ARE PATHETIC *


Over for ur IQ


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *"We don't count height on this forum" YEAH WE LITERALLY FUCKING DON'T FOR PSL
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO CALCULATE SMV OF COURSE YOU ADD HEIGHT YOU FUCKING NEANDERTHAL
> 
> ...


"
*Or do you disagree with the way we rate people here?* "
*you are a fucking cuck caught lying again
just kill yourself honestly you fucking horse faced beta fag
you are implying that sean o cuck mogs chico psl while its not true*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *YOU ARE STRAWMANNING HARD JFL
> WHO SAID THAT WE TALK ABOUT PSL ONLY YOU FUCKING APE SUBHUMAN
> CHICO MOGS ALL AROUND
> BETTER HEIGHT
> ...


_*Wheres the scleral show faggot? You said he has scleral show, where the fuck is it? You just make shit up 

"Better height" SORRY NIGGA I DIDN'T KNOW WHEN WE ANALYZE FACE WE USE HEIGHT 

I GUESS LEBRON JAMES MOGS EVERYONE, THATS A WRAP

INB4 "STRAWMAN" MAYBE CHICO WOULD HAVE MORE SMV BECAUSE OF HIS HEIGHT 

STRICTLY PSL WISE O PRY MOGS *_


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *"We don't count height on this forum" YEAH WE LITERALLY FUCKING DON'T FOR PSL
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO CALCULATE SMV OF COURSE YOU ADD HEIGHT YOU FUCKING NEANDERTHAL
> 
> ...


*i am also mirin that u left out the "instagram part"
jfll its over for your sub 30 iq neanderthal *


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

I am indeed caging at @abmonger's brutal evisceration of this gaycel


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> _*Wheres the scleral show faggot? You said he has scleral show, where the fuck is it? You just make shit up
> 
> "Better height" SORRY NIGGA I DIDN'T KNOW WHEN WE ANALYZE FACE WE USE HEIGHT
> 
> ...


*"*
_*I GUESS LEBRON JAMES MOGS EVERYONE, THATS A WRAP*_
"
*holy shit you are a fucking degenerate
you are strawmanning hard
height matter s stop downplaying it like a faggot bc u are a manlet
end your life here 
sean o cuck has shit lower eyelids chico mogs all aron*


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *"*
> _*I GUESS LEBRON JAMES MOGS EVERYONE, THATS A WRAP*_
> "
> *holy shit you are a fucking degenerate
> ...


*IN THE NEXT FUCKING SENTENCE 

"CHICO MIGHT SMV MOG BECAUSE OF HIS HEIGHT" 

STRICTLY PSL WISE O PRY MOGS THAT MEANS ONLY FACE YOU UTTER FUCKING IMBECILE

WHERE THE FUCK IS THE SCLERAL SHOW BY THE WAY I'M WAITING *


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *IN THE NEXT FUCKING SENTENCE
> 
> "CHICO MIGHT SMV MOG BECAUSE OF HIS HEIGHT"
> 
> ...


Nice straw man again from your pathetic ass
Chico psl and height mogs him keep coping
I wont be replying to you i destroyed you
Search looksmax sean o pry sclera show i cant be assed right now
You arr my bitch forever long midface faggot


----------



## Over (Aug 26, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> Sean aspie looks retarded becuase of his ogre chin
> 
> Inb4 b-but he is still good looking, thanks to his compact mid face and eye area
> 
> ...








Perfection. Robust yet pretty. Ideal in every way on this picture. Absurdly aesthetic, I am in utter disbelief.

Doesn't look human. Looks like some another breed. If I looked like that inmy school I'd be fuxking girls and teachers during classes.


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Nice straw man again from your pathetic ass
> Chico psl and height mogs him keep coping
> I wont be replying to you i destroyed you
> Search looksmax sean o pry sclera show i cant be assed right now
> You arr my bitch forever long midface faggot



*Hahahaha "STRAWMAN" as I literally make the distinction between smv and psl and agcknowledge that chico might smv mog because of height 

anyone that takes the time to read this thread will see that I addressed all of your points and you addressed none of mine 

I'm sure chico will impregnate your wife for you if you suck his dick a bit harder *


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Hahahaha "STRAWMAN" as I literally make the distinction between smv and psl and agcknowledge that chico might smv mog because of height
> 
> anyone that takes the time to read this thread will see that I addressed all of your points and you addressed none of mine
> 
> I'm sure chico will impregnate your wife for you if you suck his dick a bit harder *


They will see how much of a degenerate you are
Your point was muhj i think he looks better bc i am a closeted tranny for him
While i bring actual points that girls like him more
He slayed more in my experiments
He is taller
You are a fucking horse faced faggot and u r boring with ur strawmans


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> They will see how much of a degenerate you are
> Your point was muhj i think he looks better bc i am a closeted tranny for him
> While i bring actual points that girls like him more
> He slayed more in my experiments
> ...



*Alright faggot let's go one by one again since you've put your down syndrome on full display once again

1. "**Your point was muhj i think he looks better bc i am a closeted tranny for him" - Strawman, not gonna bother with this

2. "He slayed more in my experiments" you haven't provided any evidence, and even if you did, far more experiments are needed to make any sort of conclusion, if you knew anything about the scientific method you'd realize that. 

Also, my reasoning is that girls go crazy over Lorenzo (the dude with scleral show,) so it stands to reason he'd do well on Tinder as well. So if he did better on Tinder than O'Pry, does that mean he mogs him? No, look at their fucking faces, O'Pry is clearly more properly developed than Lorenzo, and that applies with Chico as well

3. "He is taller" JESUS CHRIST YOURE SO DUMB. PSL IS NOT THE SAME AS SMV. OF COURSE HEIGHT MATTERS IRL. IT DOESNT MATTER WHEN YOU COMPARE FACES.

Go ahead and reply, I'd like to see you embarrass yourself again*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Alright faggot let's go one by one again since you've put your down syndrome on full display once again
> 
> 1. "**Your point was muhj i think he looks better bc i am a closeted tranny for him" - Strawman, not gonna bother with this
> 
> ...


*the first one is true
you are keep begging me for evidence when u havent provided one 
you are honestly just retarded 
read back this shit after 1 month and you will realize how much of an ape iq you have
2, i asked 20 women and they tend to say chico is better looking
why would i fucking lie u utter subhuman im not going gay for male models like you fucking degenerate i dont care 
you keep birning up lorenzo or who the fuck he is when nobody talks about him
lorenzo would loose hard against chico or sean o pry keep crying for me fucking cuck
3, i told you already everything matters
you are just a dwarf little kid
your aspiness is very cringe tbh
you think that u r some high iq guy but in reality you are dumber than dirt *


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *the first one is true
> you are keep begging me for evidence when u havent provided one
> you are honestly just retarded
> read back this shit after 1 month and you will realize how much of an ape iq you have
> ...


"Woman" in @goat2x speak means 10 year old girl on the nickolodion forums 😹😹


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> "Woman" in @goat2x speak means 10 year old girl on the nickolodion forums 😹😹


*     
ur so funy man haha
didnt u left after i anally raped your mother you fucking cuck jfl at you trying to throw your little insults at me *


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *
> ur so funy man haha
> didnt u left after i anally raped your mother you fucking cuck jfl at you trying to throw your little insults at me *


kys, im fucking ur sister while typing this don't make me go for ur mom as well bro 😕


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> kys, im fucking ur sister while typing this don't make me go for ur mom as well bro 😕


*cringe you are weak as shit
i would bitch slap you hard irl 
its literally emberassing what you write tbh*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *cringe you are weak as shit
> i would bitch slap you hard irl
> its literally emberassing what you write tbh*


dn rd


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *the first one is true
> you are keep begging me for evidence when u havent provided one
> you are honestly just retarded
> read back this shit after 1 month and you will realize how much of an ape iq you have
> ...



*1. JFL. "Haven't provided one." I said O'Pry's FWHR is better, his chin to philtrum ratio is better, his midface is more compact. You're just being willfully ignorant at this point.

2. "Why would I lie" You'd lie to save face for this argument, that's one reason, or to prove something you already believe, which is that Chico mogs. Your words are fucking meanlingless as fuck without evidence. And then even if you provided screenshots, we would need far more experiments and we would need to see the variables, etc. 

Not expecting you to understand this given your lack of intelligence.

3. I bring up Lorenzo because he's an example of someone who looks worse but who girls still go crazy over. Chico is like that as well, but to a lesser extent (he looks better than Lorenzo, but worse than O'Pry. 

Do you understand this, you buffoon? How simple should I make it for you?

4. "I already told you everything matters" Where the fuck is the disagreement? Height matters IRL, not when we compare faces.*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

youngmaxxing said:


> kys, im fucking ur sister while typing this don't make me go for ur mom as well bro 😕


*i had sex with ur sister hehe 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️    *


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *i had annel sex with ur mom hehe 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️ 🤦‍♂️    *


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *1. JFL. "Haven't provided one." I said O'Pry's FWHR is better, his chin to philtrum ratio is better, his midface is more compact. You're just being willfully ignorant at this point.
> 
> 2. "Why would I lie" You'd lie to save face for this argument, that's one reason, or to prove something you already believe, which is that Chico mogs. Your words are fucking meanlingless as fuck without evidence. And then even if you provided screenshots, we would need far more experiments and we would need to see the variables, etc.
> 
> ...


*1, chicos eye area is better,better harmony,better nose, chicos midface is 1.0 and his fhwr is over 1.8 there is no better than that you are just a low iq fucking faggot jfl
2, save his face 
you write essays without saying anything chico mogged hard when i asked women about male models beleive it or not jfl who the fuck cares
you provide no evidence either except "sean o pry has straight eyebrows" lol jfl at you sub 30 iq fucking faggot
3. stop bringing in lorenzo you fucking cuck subhuman
girls go crazy over fucking drake does that mean he is mm level?
i actually dont know how you can draw a conclusion that chico doesnt mog sean o pry bc lorenzo has fan girls you have literally ape iq 
4, thats why i said chico mogs in everything 
*


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

*you just dissed your self below 30 iq fucking faggot 
yes i had anal sex with ur mom are u mad fucking peaheaded incel
i literally raped her till submission you fucking cuck



*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *you just dissed your self below 30 iq fucking faggot
> yes i had sex with ur sister are u mad fucking peaheaded incel
> i literally raped her till submission you fucking cuck
> View attachment 622874
> *


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *1, chicos eye area is better,better harmony,better nose, chicos midface is 1.0 and his fhwr is over 1.8 there is no better than that you are just a low iq fucking faggot jfl
> 2, save his face
> you write essays without saying anything chico mogged hard when i asked women about male models beleive it or not jfl who the fuck cares
> you provide no evidence either except "sean o pry has straight eyebrows" lol jfl at you sub 30 iq fucking faggot
> ...


*1. In what way is Chico's eye area better? He has higher set, thinner eyebrows, a nonexistent browridge, upper eyelid exposure, BROWN eyes, JFL. I suggest you look at this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/eye-area-aesthetics.138020/

2. Harmony is a fucking meme son, that's been acknowledged on this forum. Explain harmony.

3. More people say 1.1 is a better midface ratio: 

https://looksmax.org/threads/better-midface-ratio-1-1-or-1-0.191674/#post-3283789
4. I said "save face," not "save his face," you absolute moron. Do you know what that expression means? It means to save your pride and dignity, that's why you potentially could have lied, you fucking clown. I'm not saying you did but it's meaningless without evidence.

5. Lorenzo is actually good looking/above average, unlike Drake. Also most of the comments on his videos are directly about his looks, unlike Drake, who is obviously heavily influenced by his singing.

6. Chico doesn't mog in everything, he mogs in height
Like I said there's a difference between psl and SMV*


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *Jfl
> 
> As I fucking said before, Lorenzo got millions of views and plenty of comments saying he is the most beautiful boy they've seen
> 
> ...


keep writing essays


----------



## Vidyacoper (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *1. In what way is Chico's eye area better? He has higher set, thinner eyebrows, a nonexistent browridge, upper eyelid exposure, BROWN eyes, JFL. I suggest you look at this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/eye-area-aesthetics.138020/
> 
> 2. Harmony is a fucking meme son, that's been acknowledged on this forum. Explain harmony.
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 26, 2020)

Not this again


----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *1. In what way is Chico's eye area better? He has higher set, thinner eyebrows, a nonexistent browridge, upper eyelid exposure, BROWN eyes, JFL. I suggest you look at this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/eye-area-aesthetics.138020/
> 
> 2. Harmony is a fucking meme son, that's been acknowledged on this forum. Explain harmony.
> 
> ...


*1, chico has better eye area
no autism stare,no droopy eyelids or sclera shows keep ciping
2, its not a meme you are just a newcel without knowledge 
3, asking fucking retard which is better 1,0 or 1,1 without any example is retarded im actually not suprised that u made this thread because you are a degenerate
4, only you are trying to save your ass jfl you keep bringing up insta followers , irrelevant points to make yourself look better but you look like a fool , stop being a perma virgin and start to talk with women ask them who is better looking
5, you are just retarded at this point jfl then why did u bring up lorenzo or who the fuck his name is 
he is actually irrelevant to the conversation jfl
sean o cuck and chico has nearly the same popularity
foids would choose sean, or chico over him if they wouldnt know their status n everything,
6. chico mogs in psl too keep coping*


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## goat2x (Aug 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> *1. In what way is Chico's eye area better? He has higher set, thinner eyebrows, a nonexistent browridge, upper eyelid exposure, BROWN eyes, JFL. I suggest you look at this thread: https://looksmax.org/threads/eye-area-aesthetics.138020/
> 
> 2. Harmony is a fucking meme son, that's been acknowledged on this forum. Explain harmony.
> 
> ...


this fucking convo has no fucking meaning btw
you are just talking out of your ass without any evidence im just wasting time with you 
ask foids to choose between them and come bakc


----------



## 6485b025t (Aug 26, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *1, chico has better eye area
> no autism stare,no droopy eyelids or sclera shows keep ciping
> 2, its not a meme you are just a newcel without knowledge
> 3, asking fucking retard which is better 1,0 or 1,1 without any example is retarded im actually not suprised that u made this thread because you are a degenerate
> ...


*1. Explain autism stare. 
2. O'Pry doesn't have scleral show. You still haven't provided a picture where he does.
3. Explain harmony then. Me being "new" is irrelevant because it's actually mostly veterans that say harmony is a meme. But of course you won't explain it.
4. I literally haven't brought up "insta followers" once. Learn to read.
5. I brought up Lorenzo because he's an example of how girls fangirling over someone does not mean they are necessarily better looking than someone else. 
6. Provide evidence.
7. Nope.*


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Aug 26, 2020)

This argument is gay as shit. Two men arguing over which one of their daddies is better looking, like bts jbs arguing which chink looks better even though they literally look the same.


----------



## Clark69 (Aug 26, 2020)

*it's not even close. o'pry simply mogs the fuck out of chico 




and before you say "muh harmony this muh harmony that", harmony is a cope that nobody can explain. if you define it by ratios, then your "harmonious" god gets mogged because o'pry has better ratios *


----------

